# Jin Yanagiba after honbadzuke



## JBroida (Nov 15, 2013)

Just shipped this one out... thought you guys might like to see pics first though


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 16, 2013)

OMG!!! You're killing me, dude!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## eshua (Nov 17, 2013)

That looks amazing! I always thought the Jins looked like their bevels weren't as wide as a lot of other makers. Are they a little shallow and would that be a trade off for something specific?


----------



## Chefu (Nov 17, 2013)

These knives have been calling my name ever since I first saw them on your site. Everything about them seems unique. I keep telling myself I don't need another yanagi but when you post pictures like that it makes it very difficult to resist!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 17, 2013)

eshua said:


> That looks amazing! I always thought the Jins looked like their bevels weren't as wide as a lot of other makers. Are they a little shallow and would that be a trade off for something specific?



there are many different ones we have... some with wider bevels and some with more narrow bevels... somehow they each suit the blade well. These are knives that need to be selected to suit each person, not something that can be picked up on a whim


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 17, 2013)

Amazing!!! Make the shaking stop. :bigeek::doublethumbsup:


----------



## KimBronnum (Nov 17, 2013)

Jon, this is knife porn...


----------



## JBroida (Nov 19, 2013)

Here's a Kogatana from Jin after sharpening before shipping


----------



## JBroida (Dec 3, 2013)

another Jin ready to go...


----------



## cheflarge (Dec 3, 2013)

HOLLY ****!!! :ubersexy:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 3, 2013)

Jon you should mark this thread as 21+


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 3, 2013)

That last one looks to have a thick jigane, am I seeing that correctly?


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 3, 2013)

Is that Tony LeDuc's book, I spy? Those knifes look amazing.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 3, 2013)

You are a god damn artist when it comes to sharpening single bevel knives, well played Jon!


----------



## JBroida (Dec 3, 2013)

@edipisreks it is indeed... his food photography since 1985. Badass book.

The jigane is a bit less thick on this one to be honest.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 3, 2013)

JBroida said:


> @edipisreks it is indeed... his food photography since 1985. Badass book.
> 
> The jigane is a bit less thick on this one to be honest.



I meant hagane, my mind is scrambled today. :slap head: 

I so badly want a Jin, such gorgeous knives.


----------



## Nasr (Dec 4, 2013)

AMAZING These Make me Crazy!


----------



## erikz (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my god, the sheer 'simplicity / simple look' of these knives makes me want to buy stuff I don't need.


----------

